# Iron X



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Can anyone advise on the correct process on applying Iron X? Once the car is washed do I need to dry the car first, or can it be applied whilst the car is still wet?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Assume this what you are using, Info here,courtesy of Google, click link
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/A ... Cut_1.html
Hoggy.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Assume this what you are using, Info here,courtesy of Google, click link
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/A ... Cut_1.html
> Hoggy.


Thanks for the link Hoggy. I have read up about the product, but still unsure if the car needs to be dry or not. In the link you posted it states that you wipe with a damp cloth, therefore that suggests to me that the car is dry, or am I reading it wrong? :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

i would just take off the excess water as your going to put it on with a damp cloth


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Dry would be better, as if wet, it will 1 dilute the product and 2 when the water is running off it will take the product with it..

I usually allow the car to naturally drie till damp and then apply. Allow to dwell then give a thorough rinse, foam rinse..

You can sponge over the car, or get some of the shampoo, a much milder version..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

1. Wash the car or wheels surfaces, make sure surface is cool.

2. Shake well, spray on the surface, rub it in with damp sponge thoroughly, wait 5 mins while contaminants change its color to purpel / red, wipe off with damp soft sponge. Don't let the Iron X dry completely on surface!

3. Rinse well or power wash the whole surface. Car is now ready to clay!

Hi, Wash car & as spray Iron X on wet surface, wait 5 mins until colour change, wipe off with damp sponge, don't let it dry & then rinse well with hose or power wash..... Every thing stays wet as far as I can see.
Hoggy.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Is this stuff any good?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

It's bloody superb ..


----------

